# My Tropheus Red Moliro



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I keep this guy with Haps and Peacocks he is doing great and constantly on the move and graising algea. Today he/she seemed to be posing for me and I snapped a nice shot. let me know what you think.


----------



## 76dragon (Feb 16, 2003)

Morilo looks great. I love the colors on the peacock


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

What do you feed them? I've eyed up a nice troph at our FLS, but never got him for fear of bloat. I feed my hap tank right now NLS & mysis shrimp....not sure if that would be okay for a tropheus or not... :-?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I feed NLS and then I got some spirulina pellets to supplement his diet. Stay away from alot of protein in the troph diet.


----------



## geetee (Jan 4, 2006)

How big would you say your Tropheus is??


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

beautifull fish man


----------

